# Please help look out for STOLEN property !!!!!!!!!!!



## Chad Cooper (Oct 8, 2007)

Notice to PFF members......

Please be on the lookout for STOLEN items from Cooper's Taxidermy in Chumuckla, FL

Although the inside of my facility is protected by a security system I did not have security cameras installed outside until recently. 

About a month ago some "waste of oxygen" decided they would like to steal a few items from the back of the shop during the night.

I am missing an old coyote mount along with an old deer form ( Shoulder Mount ). Both of these are no big deal.....

The thing that bothers me is the 50 lb. Bull Dolphin fiberglass reproduction. The blank was solid white and had only been washed. No work had been done on it. I had moved it out back to dry before moving it back inside. 


I have given it a little time for the idiot to show off their new prize..

Now I'm offering a reward to the individual that can provide me the information leading to the suspect and recovery of the items.

Thanks,
Chad Cooper


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Dang Chad that sucks,, freakin low life scum bag thief,,,, i hate a thief,, Ill keep my eyes out, sorry for your trouble...


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

If I hear anything, I'll let you know. I've caught 2 people stealing my #'s this year. They will never go with me again. Low life scum in my book. We all work to hard for our money to let trash walk off with it. Sorry buddy, you struck a nerve there. I had to vent also.


----------



## Razorback (Nov 6, 2007)

Delynn thanks for the numbers I got from you in June.
I caught a huge Dolphin off one of the spots. Just got the blank I ordered in the other day, got a real good deal on it.:thumbup:

Sorry to make lite of this, could not resists.......I hate a thief.

Marc


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Thats funny right there. Made me laugh. Thanks Marc.


----------



## Creekcubb (May 4, 2010)

*Stolen items*

We'll keep a eye out in P'cola for you! Hate a thief! Good luck and if you find them post their name for all to see.


----------

